# Anyone else get SKUNKED cobia fishing thursday?



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

We fished from 10am to 4pm and didn't see the first fish. Fished from the ranger's station to halfway between pensacola beach and navarre beach, shallow, deep, etc. I didn't even see a fish caught and only a couple of boats turn. How did you all do?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

1for1 late in the day....We fished from 7 till 5 and saw onlythe one fish, it weighed a hair over 40#. I agree, it was a horrible day!!


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Fished from 8- 3 and never saw a fish for two days in a row!!! No fun when its like that


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

Same for us, 0900 - 1500 out of Destin and didn't see anything swimming in the water at all, not even bait, spanish or bonita until 1100 and that was a pod of porpoise. Didn't see a cobia, but did see two boats hooked up.


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

Even though the water temperature yesterday was about 67.3 degrees, I am going to blame it on the cool nights the past few days. Hopefully it will pick up.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

We did not see a fish down west all day. I talk to some people down east and they did not see anything either. We fsihed form the end of the houses in FWB to the end of the houses in navarre. Kind of reminds me of last year. I fished April 25 blowing southest 10 to 15 sunny and did not see one fish. Kind of scary


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

No luck in the Destin area either.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

We fished east of Destin and didn't see anything. I saw one caught and gaffed and then the guy was looking at it as if it wasn't big enough. Saw one ray, one turtle, abunch of Dolphin, but no bait, birds, spanish or Cobes. It wasa better ride than last Saturday though.

CHris


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

we went 1 for 1, got a 40lber about 9:30

fished till 6 without seeing another fish


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

that makes me feel better, we ran east of destin Tues and Wed from 9-3 both days and only seen 1 fish on Wed. and we couldnt get em to eat.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Same story here! We fished from 9:30 til 6:00 from the P'cola pass to the dang near Navarre and didn't see the first cobia!:banghead We saw some Spanish, a few Bobos, 4 sea turtles, and about a 300 pound Mako. What an awesome color those Mako's have in the water! Beautiful day with no fish to show for it. I guess it's better than sittin at the house wondering what if I would have gone.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Ran west from 7-5 saw no cobia but saw a 8 ft. hammerhead just west of the El Matador and a 500+ pound Mako off the pavillons in between navarre and portofino....tried to throw a bait at him but he wasnt intrested


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Went out Wednesday and saw some small turtles and 1 cobe that was about 12 inches long


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

Fished all day Thurs. The overcast made it a little tough for us to see, saw 1 fish on the smaller size, and wouldn't eat anythign we threw at it. Saw a few boats turn, but no hook-ups. I was surprised with the invitational going on, there were hardly any boats.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing with gump on oh boy out of daybreak. Went 0-0 all day fishing on thur. Met at the boat this am and we descided to pass. Going for it again in the am.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

It was the same story for us WEDNESDAY out of Destin going EAST. 6 hours of searching and no fish. Some say it was the north wind and others blame dirty water. It may be both. Anyone want to comment of which factor was more responsible for the skunking? We are going to wait for several days to a week of good Southeast winds and try again!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ajerv (4/18/2009)*It was the same story for us WEDNESDAY out of Destin going EAST. 6 hours of searching and no fish. Some say it was the north wind and others blame dirty water. It may be both. Anyone want to comment of which factor was more responsible for the skunking? We are going to wait for several days to a week of good Southeast winds and try again!


we fished eep on the north wind... found that one 40lber.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We fished from 9-3 and saw one fish. I caught him at about 1:30. Fish was over 60lbs


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

we saw y'all... that's a good lookin boat


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard they saw quite a few fish on the piertis afternoon(Sunday).

Jim


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

i was on the pier sunday toward the afternoon late evening id say between 4:00pm to dark must have seen 35 fish no exaduration like 10 to 15 caught and seeing pods of 10 being the biggest school it was awesome there were 4 and 5 hook-ups at a timebut idont have the patience for all those jig slinging idiots so theres the report from the pier...:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jig slinging idiots, ha!


----------



## JD. (Apr 21, 2009)

<BLOCKQUOTE dir=ltr style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><P align=left>Wefished from 7 to 5 last thursday went 1 for 3 <P align=left>







she weighed 53.35 lbs.<P align=left><P align=center><P align=center><P align=center><P align=center></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

no offence to anyone on the pier its just crazy all them hooks but no one gets hooked:letsdrink


----------

